# Is it hell to work at Burger King?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Is it hell to work at Burger King?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I think it's hell to eat at Burger King and assume working there is even worse.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

atsizat said:


> Is it hell to work at Burger King?


hello, i worked with a older man at a country club. he sold restaurant and retired. he tried b king just to do something. he did not like it. i do not know how the kitchen really runs. don't know how much prep is involved. but hey give it a try. don't like try Micky D's. how much experience do you have in a commercial kitchen??


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

ldiat said:


> hello, i worked with a older man at a country club. he sold restaurant and retired. he tried b king just to do something. he did not like it. i do not know how the kitchen really runs. don't know how much prep is involved. but hey give it a try. don't like try Micky D's. how much experience do you have in a commercial kitchen??


I've been working for 1 month. I can stand 1 more month too, then I'll give up. 2 months is enough for such a tiring job. I will look for less trying jobs. I did not understand your last sentence as a non- native english speaker.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I think it's hell to eat at Burger King and assume working there is even worse.


Actually I'm rather fond of the Whopper. Looking forward to the Impssible Burger when it gets here later in the year, more from curiosity than anything else.

If you check on Amazon, you can find men's underpants embroidered with the Burger King catch phrase: "Home of the Whopper."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

atsizat said:


> I did not understand your last sentence as a non- native english speaker.


Mickey D's means McDonald's.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Obviously, it depends on one's expectations or need for an income. I don't know how it is in the OP's country, but here, at least publicly, the burger chain shops claim to promote a good working environment. Of course, this can be somewhat in contrast with the busy, routinely, hierarchical working procedures. 

I guess not all places are busy all the time, and also that a lot depends on excactly which colleagues there are. But giving the job a try for some time, maybe thinking of it as an 'exploration' of a previously unknown environment, and securing some income, is always a possibility. There can also be some relative calm and something less stressful about routinely work.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You'd better flip those burgers and flip 'em nice and quick. *Machines are looking at your job*.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Is it hell to work at Burger King?


Perhaps not if it helps keep body and soul together.
Whatever you do, do the best you can and that will open up the next door.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> I've been working for 1 month. I can stand 1 more month too, then I'll give up. 2 months is enough for such a tiring job. I will look for less trying jobs. I did not understand your last sentence as a non- native english speaker.


One month only, some people would like a job anyway, wherever or whatever.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just from going there once a month to turn in my empties, I'd have to say working in one of those miserable bottle return centers with all that sticky stale soda reek would have to be the worst. I suppose Burger chains wouldn't be much better. I was never tempted to work in any kind of retail outlet. Standing on my feet all day doesn't feel like a good time.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2019)

I think we should have a fast-food *burger poll* to settle this question once and for all.
In the interim, may I just say that if I really need to eat at such fast-food joints (usually when I'm at airports) I tend to prefer the Burger King.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

No BK or Mickey's for me. If I crave a fast burger it'll be Dairy Queen or Wendy's. But usually I feel crappy after eating that "food".


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here in Nova Caesarea the best source of relatively inexpensive yet clean and tasty food is the Panera chain. Working there may be as stressful as any other fast food place, but our experience is that the staff appear cheerful. Panera makes much of the fact that they have eliminated all preservatives, additives, etc. entirely from their servings. And the food is very fresh.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2019)

Also let us not forget the *Big Kahuna Burger*, as featured in *Tarantino's* film *Pulp Fiction*.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2019)

starthrower said:


> No BK or Mickey's for me. If I crave a fast burger it'll be Dairy Queen or Wendy's. But usually I feel crappy after eating that "food".


Of all those chains, I agree Dairy Queen had the best tasting burger, but I think Burger King is close behind. I tend to go to BK more of the two, because the service at DQ is very slow.

But the best for both quality and service is Chick-fil-A.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

starthrower said:


> No BK or Mickey's for me. If I crave a fast burger it'll be Dairy Queen or Wendy's. But usually I feel crappy after eating that "food".


I hate doing anything FAST. I am not a fast person.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

atsizat.. do you like restaurant work?? if so try a culinary school. some are only 2 years and one can get tuition through the school. some collages have courses so it does not have to b a 2 year degree. OR try working in a upscale or a star restaurant. hey start as a dishwasher. tell that chef you want to learn to b a chef. may take a bit but they lose cooks/chefs all the time. start as a vegetable cook and watch and learn. nothing like "on the job" training


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

ldiat said:


> atsizat.. do you like restaurant work?? if so try a culinary school. some are only 2 years and one can get tuition through the school. some collages have courses so it does not have to b a 2 year degree. OR try working in a upscale or a star restaurant. hey start as a dishwasher. tell that chef you want to learn to b a chef. may take a bit but they lose cooks/chefs all the time. start as a vegetable cook and watch and learn. nothing like "on the job" training


I dont like fast work. I dont know if I can stand it for 2 months. It is hell to work here.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear that you're having a hard time. Hang in there. I've had some pretty bad jobs in the past myself and my advice is to keep it going while you look for something else. It's always best to quit once you have something else to go to, unless you're really in a situation where you can't bear it any longer and are willing to take your chances. I've been in that situation too.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

atsizat said:


> I dont like fast work. I dont know if I can stand it for 2 months. It is hell to work here.


i do understand. places can be tough to work. unless they have a large staff and a good leader


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I would eat occasionally at Burger King but the outlet in Worcester city centre closed over ten years ago. CackDonalds is strictly off-limits.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I think they are not too sucessful in Czech Republic. They have pretty high prices, but the quality is not worth it. You eat there once and next time go somewhere else. The burgers look big on the menu, but in reality you get a very small burger. For the same money, you can buy a much bigger and tastier kebab.
As far as working there goes, I never worked there, but I worked as a cook in a sea-food restaurant on Cape Cod (the Work and Travel program for students) and worked sometimes also at a grill (making burgers), so I think I have a good idea about this type of work. Ultimately, whether you like it or not depends on the kind of coworkes you have there and how good/bad the managers are. I was lucky and have very fond memories of the job and also of Cape Cod.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Jacck said:


> As far as working there goes, I never worked there, but I worked as a cook in a sea-food restaurant on Cape Cod (the Work and Travel program for students) and worked sometimes also at a grill (making burgers), so I think I have a good idea about this type of work. Ultimately, whether you like it or not depends on the kind of coworkes you have there and how good/bad the managers are. I was lucky and have very fond memories of the job and also of Cape Cod.


I grew up in Boston, and a day trip to Cap Cod was a major treat.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I grew up in Boston, and a day trip to Cap Cod was a major treat.


yes, Cape Cod is really nice, and Boston also. Our manager at the restaurant was a student at the Boston University then, so we visited him at the student dormitories in Boston and had some fun. There are only 2 annoying things about Massachusetts - the strong prohibition (all bars closing at 1am, alcohol only sold in liquor stores etc) and it is full of skunks. I was sprayed by a skunk while returning home at night from work on a bike on a bike trail  But the P-town, Martha's Vineyard and the whole coast are very picturesque


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Cape Cod & islands can be addictive. My sister and brother-in-law vacationed only on Cape Cod for the 30 or so years of their marriage, and he now as a widower continues the pattern. Nice place! Full of history and tradition. Great kayaking.

The curious will find geomorphologist Arthur Strahler's paperback book _A Geologist's View of Cape Cod_ fascinating reading:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Cape Cod & islands can be addictive. My sister and brother-in-law vacationed only on Cape Cod for the 30 or so years of their marriage, and he now as a widower continues the pattern. Nice place! Full of history and tradition. Great kayaking.


I know such people as well, who return year after year to the same spot for vacation. I have a friend, who has been going to Croatia year after year. Crotia is the No.1 tourist destination for Czechs. I prefer to go to a different destination each year to experience something new. But people have different temperaments.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there a cheaper alternative to Cape Cod, such as Cape Coley or Cape Pollock, that's nowhere near as nice?

Cape Vietnamese River Cobbler is really not great at all. :angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought about Cape Fear, but was too scared to visit.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Here in Nova Caesarea the best source of relatively inexpensive yet clean and tasty food is the Panera chain. Working there may be as stressful as any other fast food place, but our experience is that the staff appear cheerful. Panera makes much of the fact that they have eliminated all preservatives, additives, etc. entirely from their servings. And the food is very fresh.


Preservatives? Pasta is more dangerous than I ever thought it was. Watch this complicated medical sequence. You'll be exposed to enough to make you somewhat paranoid. I wonder how many cases like this are prevented by preservatives in so many foods.

Friends in college were sharing a room and some pasta was left out and forgotten for 2 days, but then a roommate assumed that it had only been out a short time and put it back in the refrigerator. He didn't mention it to the other roommate - and then a few days later the other roommate cooked and ate the pasta, and died. I can see how this could easily happen with roommates busy with their classes.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> Preservatives? Pasta is more dangerous than I ever thought it was. Watch this complicated medical sequence. You'll be exposed to enough to make you somewhat paranoid. I wonder how many cases like this are prevented by preservatives in so many foods.
> 
> Friends in college were sharing a room and some pasta was left out and forgotten for 2 days, but then a roommate assumed that it had only been out a short time and put it back in the refrigerator. He didn't mention it to the other roommate - and then a few days later the other roommate cooked and ate the pasta, and died. I can see how this could easily happen with roommates busy with their classes.


this has nothing to do with the pasta itself, it was caused by bacillus cereus and the toxins it produced. The same can happen with rice, if you let it stand some time and eat it after the bacillus has multiplied.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Jacck said:


> this has nothing to do with the pasta itself, it was caused by bacillus cereus and the toxins it produced. The same can happen with rice, if you let it stand some time and eat it after the bacillus has multiplied.


i agree with the statement.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I argue with some workers at the work for the reason I am slow at making burgers. I can't do it. I am having a very hard and stressful moments at the work. It is a fast food restaurant and I am slow.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

atsizat said:


> I argue with some workers at the work for the reason I am slow at making burgers. I can't do it. I am having a very hard and stressful moments at the work. It is a fast food restaurant and I am slow.


so what! 1 more min. waiting by the customer is NOT going to matter. i would tell my cooks take a few seconds ant think what needs done. better to make it right, then for the person to complain. don't minimize your efforts. if the manager takes you off the line then ok, work another station. stay positive!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Any kitchen, fast food restaurant or not, is going to demand a fast pace of work. Maybe you should try to find a place to work where the quality of the service matters more than the speed, such as a bank.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Jacck said:


> this has nothing to do with the pasta itself, it was caused by bacillus cereus and the toxins it produced. The same can happen with rice, if you let it stand some time and eat it after the bacillus has multiplied.


I got from the video that the bacteria didn't kill him.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

ldiat said:


> so what! 1 more min. waiting by the customer is NOT going to matter. i would tell my cooks take a few seconds ant think what needs done. better to make it right, then for the person to complain. don't minimize your efforts. if the manager takes you off the line then ok, work another station. stay positive!


Even at today's prices, more than 5 times what we used to pay for a burger, don't look under the bun and see how it was just thrown together. A string of cut tomato (barely recognizable), a tiny, off-center slice of discolored pickle? Would anyone eat these separately? And the meat packed together from three different countries due to the bidding process? Yum!


----------

